# Got PR VISA - Planning to migrate



## diwakar (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi,

I Have got skilled independent PR visa and now planning to migrate. I am an IT security profesional (12 yrs exp,CISSP,CISA,CISM, Engg degree in Telecom). Could someone help in advising which city to land having good potential of relevent jobs.

Also, please advise which agencies to contact for arranging accomodation for initial days of arrival.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You probably ought to consider Sydney or Melbourne but I would be doing plenty of online research looking at various companies to help you form your plans and there are various accommodation search sites where you can put in a price range and look at what is available.
Couple that up to looking at city maps online and you'll sort it out.


----------



## diwakar (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Wanderer....will be really helpful if u could share link on any such site.....am' on my homework paralally......


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Use Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au and www.domain.com.au to look for a place to stay. If you are looking for shared accommodation you might wanna check Gumtree Australia: free local Classifieds Ads and Want Ads for Housing, Apartments, Furniture, Personals, Vacation Homes, Pets, Jobs, Resumes, Cars, Services, Events, Appliances, Discussions and more.. You actually may wanna start from that.


----------



## kiranrdhas (Apr 18, 2011)

hi diwakar,
i am a civil engineer by profession and also applied for a PR. i should be getting the PR by the end of this year. have u settled in australia. i also have a lot of concern of choosing the right place in Oz in terms of better prospects.
are u from India?


----------

